# Wine & Brew Work Room (Winter Project)



## farmer (Apr 10, 2008)

I have been meaning to finish this room in the basement for sometime but it has been one of those projects that get the (Oh maybe next winter) attention. 
While after brewing beer in the kitchen and getting a little messy with some of my fruit wines . The vision came to me what to do with this space and theinspiration to get it done. A wine/brew work room!








We epoxy the floor, studded ,insulated and sheet rocked the walls. Put in plenty of outlets.












When we remodeled a few years back the kitchen cupboards where saved for, I guess something like this. A little cleaning and new paint they came alive again.















The range from the old kitchen and a wine bottle border to add something to the theme.


One problem I can get water into the room, but I have no drain in the room. I guess that will be my next project.


The other half of the room is still storage but I am thinking wine racks will be in the plan.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice job there with good choice of cabinet colors! You also need a small table in there with chairs for sitting down and sample your work.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 11, 2008)

Great job. Love the red cupboards.

A Winter Project? It's winter up here again today....a good day to work on a wine project.....


----------



## hannabarn (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice job Farmer!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2008)

What you can do to get rid of liquid is use a 5 gallon bucket with a sump pump to pump it outside or up to a drain. The shop that I used to work at had a kitchen and under the sink was that set up with a plexiglass lid but a bucket and lid from Home Depot would work fine also.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 11, 2008)

wade said:


> What you can do to get rid of liquid is use a 5 gallon bucket with a sump pump to pump it outside or up to a drain. The shop that I used to work at had a kitchen and under the sink was that set up with a plexiglass lid but a bucket and lid from Home Depot would work fine also.




Or a bucket from a Mosti All-Juice kit! Dang we just keep up thinking up new uses for those babies! Drill two holes in the lid- one for the drain pipe and one for the sump pump pipe.


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 11, 2008)

Glen, What a fantastic room!! You have done a really nice job!!!
Oh, and belated Happy Birthday....same as my Mom's.


Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2008)

appleman said:


> wade said:
> 
> 
> > What you can do to get rid of liquid is use a 5 gallon bucket with a sump pump to pump it outside or up to a drain. The shop that I used to work at had a kitchen and under the sink was that set up with a plexiglass lid but a bucket and lid from Home Depot would work fine also.
> ...



Save that MM bucket for the cork humidor and use nonfood grade bucket for the sump. Or you can even buy 2 MM buckets!



Great big room for your hobby by the way, youll be happy in there for ever
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Joanie (Apr 11, 2008)

It's a beautiful room! I can see the carboys lined up on the counter now!



I love the cabinets too! Great color!! Nice work!!


----------



## farmer (Apr 11, 2008)

The carboys are in the "dark room" behind the curtain in the corner! The cabinet color was my wife's choice - wine red! I leave that up to the expert.


Wade, that's what I had in mind, but want to find a free-standing stainless sink before I design my sump tank.




BTW, we are sitting here enjoying a bottle of JWMinnesota's sparkling winehe dropped off for my birthday.


----------

